# Language visa for Asian girlfriend working in Australia



## Jan-FFM (Sep 11, 2016)

I wonder what the best strategy is for bringing my Taiwanese girlfriend to Germany.

About her:

Taiwanese national: she can enter Germany on a Schengen VISA
Doctor
been living and working in Sydney for about a year (not OZ citizen, but resident)
Studied German for 1 semester in college, but this is a while ago....

We have been a couple (LDR) for about a year, but have not lived together yet.

Our plan is for her to move to Germany, learn German, get a job as a doctor and for us to marry after maybe 6-12 months.

My thoughts and questions regarding language course VISA: 
a)does she need A1 or more to successfully apply for this VISA?
b) at the time of application she has to have booked a course. Which language school aside from Goethe Institute can you recommend in Frankfurt (needs at least 20 hours/week). 
c) what level of German can she realistically learn in 3 months (she is smart and studies hard!)? Can she jump levels if she studies really hard by herself?
d) Can we marry on this VISA?
e) Can she turn this VISA into a work visa after reaching B2 without leaving the country?
f) Can she travel to other Schengen states on this VISA or is it only for Germany?


Thanks so much for your thoughts!

Jan


----------

